# I got in the newspaper



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I know that I am a week late with this but was really busy with school work.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v650/LotusMA/Halloween%202007/newspaper.jpg


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks even scarier in greyscale! Congrats, dude!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome and congrats!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*I'm a couple months late with this but congratulations Lotus! Very nice article and your props look great!! I love the spider web!*


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes, a belated congrats, but no mention of me and turtle???? lol


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Yes...very late Congrats from me too. Thats awesome man!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That's such a busy time of year, so I missed it too. Congrats Joey!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Vlad said:


> Yes, a belated congrats, but no mention of me and turtle???? lol


I did mention the forum and you Vlad in the interview


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well it seem alot of us missed this one ..sry
Congrats to you ..


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

So proud, another haunter makes headlines. Catching it better late than never.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Well, now that he'll have his own workshop to craft his masterpieces in year 'round, I expect we'll be seeing even bigger headlines coming in the future, eh Joe?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm down with the Rev. Next year, we want color pictures and front page. 

New workshop = new goals. 

( Great article by the way)


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats! Always good to see a local (sorta) haunter make the news. 

Be ready for more traffic next year.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I got in the paper too but it was for running a red light. LOL Congrats!


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Congratulations! What??? No mention of the Hauntforum????


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

I have to read this more often!! I am so far behind..haha but i love the spider web!! congrats on the article.


----------

